# Subclass 600: Stay Period, Must Not Arrive After Date and Expiry Date



## lucye (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey! 

I've searched through other threads on this forum but couldn't find exactly what I'm looking for and want to be 100% sure before I book my flight!

My visa details are as stated below:

Visa Class: Visitor (class FA)
Visa Subclass: Visitor (subclass 600)
Visa Subclass Stream: Tourist
Visa Grant Date: 3 October 2017
Must Not Arrived After: 3 October 2018
Stay Period: 6 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility: Multiple
Visa Conditions: 8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAXIMUM 3 MONTHS STUDY

The visa expiry date on VEVO is also the same date as the Must Not Arrive After date 

I entered Australia on 3rd November 2017 and returned to the UK on 29th April 2018. What I'm wondering is can I travel back to Australia again on 23rd September 2018 and stay for around 4 months or would I need to apply for a new visa?

Thank you in advance for your help.

I think I posted this in the wrong place last time sorry


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you checking VEVO while offshore? Because then the expiry date would be the must not arrive after date. Were you checking it onshore, it would show 6 months after your date of entry.

You are must not arrive after 3 Oct 2018 and you get to stay 6 months from the date of each arrival. So if you arrive on 23 Sept, you will get to stay for 6 months (And the VEVO expiry date would reflect this).

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)

_Visa Expiry Date: For temporary visa holders only.

If you are:

outside Australia, this is the date your visa ends.

in Australia, this is the date the period of stay ends on your visa. You must leave Australia before midnight (AEST) on this date._


----------



## lucye (Sep 10, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Are you checking VEVO while offshore? Because then the expiry date would be the must not arrive after date. Were you checking it onshore, it would show 6 months after your date of entry.
> 
> You are must not arrive after 3 Oct 2018 and you get to stay 6 months from the date of each arrival. So if you arrive on 23 Sept, you will get to stay for 6 months (And the VEVO expiry date would reflect this).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response!

Yes I'm currently back in the UK so checking offshore.

So the expiry date is just the date I have to arrive in Australia by to be able to spend 6 months there?

Sorry if this sounds silly I just want to be 100% sure, I appreciate your help so much.


----------

